# Question about my Zebra Obliquiden?



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello, I bought a Zebra Obliquiden today. He/she is about 2 -2.5 inches long. Is it still too early to tell if it is male or female? I dont have a pic of him at the moment. Do they look alike as juveniles?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Constance said:


> Hello, I bought a Zebra Obliquiden today. He/she is about 2 -2.5 inches long. Is it still too early to tell if it is male or female? I dont have a pic of him at the moment. Do they look alike as juveniles?


If you see red, it's a male.








Mine showed his color at 1" (2.5 cm) long

If your male is comfortable in his tank, he should be showing his colors by now. Otherwise it might take a few days.

Kevin


----------

